# broadheads for bow hunt e-mail



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

anybody else get this e-mail?



Dear Madam or Sir,
Our company is Sia RunCity Trade Co.,Ltd in China,We are a foreign trade company, we are a wholesaler of archery's products.
We have two kinds of broadheads for bow hunt. with pictures in the attachment, which are of high quality, the same as the products sold in the market. 
Both of these two kinds of broadheads are all 100 grains, and each of them sold 3.5 US dollars without product packaging only with the transport package. 
If you want to add your product packaging, you should pay the extra cost.
Thanks,
Bill

Sia RunCity Trade Co.,Ltd.
Dongyi Road 6# Yanta district
Xi'an Shaanxi
China
Postcode:710065
Tel:86-29-88720943
Fax:86-29-88720139
www.bowchina.com
www.runcity.com.cn


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

ontario moose said:


> anybody else get this e-mail?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you get this via email or PM ..... if it was a PM please forward it to me asap


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*e-mail*

pinto.. got it from e-mail..

G


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

ontario moose said:


> pinto.. got it from e-mail..
> 
> G


:thumb:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

We get similar emails from China at work all the time, except trying to sell us "shower cabins". I think they're legitimate attempts by someone in China to sell their shoddy crap in North America by the container load.


Hmmmm... I wonder how many broadheads will fit in a shipping container...


----------



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

*Scams Sucks!*

3.5$ is the price... by the time it passes customs and get to your door its gonna be 12$ a piece! With the police asking questions 

Support your local Hunting Shop! Buy your China made products locally! LOL


----------

